# The Great Trad Menswear Label Thread



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Some time back someone--Cards perhaps--suggested compiling photos of interesting labels, especially of regional stores. Kind of a history of bygone shops. My thrifted Clansman shetland got me thinking of this so I figured I'd kick things off with some stuff from my closet. Looking forward to what you've all got. Some of these will be well known, hopefully others on the more obscure side...


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^^^
very interesting collection of labels


----------



## sowilson (Jul 27, 2009)

What, no Dad & Lad?


----------



## redmanca (May 29, 2008)

Talk Ivy has a pretty good old thread.

Conor


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)




----------



## YoungTrad (Jan 29, 2010)

^^ I was beginning to post a few from Leonard Cox/Graves Cox, but I see someone has beaten me!


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

What about Max Hart and Schafer?


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

^ I remember Max Hart. He drank a lot of Schaefer.

As soon as I get home I will assemble some interesting pix for this thread. I've got some pretty obscure stuff.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

*nice thread--here are pictures of labels I've come across...*


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)




----------



## Stede Bonnet (Sep 22, 2010)

Mr. Smith:

What can you tell me about that "The Country Squire" tie from Wilson, NC? I live not far from Wilson and have never heard of that label - though I believe there may be a dilapidated "Country Squire Inn" motor lodge on Hwy. 301. I presume they are not related. Any information you can provide would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

I don't know anything more than you do about the label. I have eaten at the Country Squire Restaurant which is at a hotel between Kenansville and Warsaw, NC. It is still in business AFAIK. When I first spotted the label I thought of that place, but as you know Warsaw is a few miles from Wilson. It seems that "Country Squire" must be a popular business name in Eastern North Carolina. I would wild-guess the tie as being early 60's.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

The Joe Tradly suit, in the long-gone medium long size



























I've got more.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for showing the BB Medium Long tag. Only a few of the oldtimers acknowledge it ever existed and it was perfect for those of us who are 6' tall and have Barney Rubble legs. I guess I can get the same result by ordering MTM now but it was nice to actually have a range that bridged the gap between regular and long. Other than BB, Paul Stuart was the only one I ever saw offer this OTR.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Brooksfan said:


> those of us who are 6' tall and have Barney Rubble legs.


That's me, too!


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Seems like the most appropriate place to comment that the redesigned Land's End logo and tags detract tremendously from the garments. It would be like putting L.L. Bean in Verdana.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

Ski coat from the 1930s.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Spectacular, Patrick.
Here's a few oldies:


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

More Tomorrow...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Cards, nice of you to share some pics from yesterday's thrifting. (-;


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Cards, nice of you to share some pics from yesterday's thrifting. (-;


It was a mediocre day.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

THAT. IS. IMPRESSIVE.

Nice to see all those southern trad shops.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

More, guys, more! CMDC, this is a thoroughly enjoyable thread. Methinks I see a patch sportcoat, made entirely of labels ....


----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

My handed-down Gloverall dating from (I think) 1971:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Just to keep the ball rolling (no one will have heard of the first, but it's the guy who makes most of my stuff):


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

great stuff: the majer domo and the anecdotal cashmerefrom previous batch are amazing, and the Majer camel from this. the Orvis from this batch is older, no? the BB/NY I've never seen, how old?


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

The Rambler said:


> great stuff: the majer domo and the anecdotal cashmerefrom previous batch are amazing, and the Majer camel from this. the Orvis from this batch is older, no? the BB/NY I've never seen, how old?


The Majer Domo are now owned by TheWGP. The Orvis label is quite old, but I'm not sure from which period - it's on a 3/2 darted corduroy jacket. The BB NY is a late 1950s label - I have two and actually wear them.

Did you notice I slipped in the "Rambler" model of AEs just for you?


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

check.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Also love the Corbin "natural shoulder trousers."


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

^ first two very cool; that a&f coat must be something!


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Cardinals5 said:


> The Orvis label is quite old, but I'm not sure from which period - it's on a 3/2 darted corduroy jacket.


I stopped by Orvis the other day and spotted a 3/2 darted blue blazer.

Just thought that was odd.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

WouldaShoulda said:


> I stopped by Orvis the other day and spotted a 3/2 darted blue blazer.
> 
> Just thought that was odd.


Orvis styles are frequently inspired by British "country life" clothing, adapted to American tastes.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## ds23pallas (Aug 22, 2006)

I threw this sweater on over the weekend. I had pilfered it from my dad's closet over a decade ago and had never looked at the label until recently. I had never heard of "Wolsey" but a Google search shows them to still be in business which commenced in 1755.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

They made great wool socks also.



ds23pallas said:


> I threw this sweater on over the weekend. I had pilfered it from my dad's closet over a decade ago and had never looked at the label until recently. I had never heard of "Wolsey" but a Google search shows them to still be in business which commenced in 1755.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)




----------



## dmac (Jun 30, 2006)

Curiosity about the Serry's label above let to an internet search, which led to this sad article (particularly the second paragraph):


----------



## Douglas Brisbane Gray (Jun 7, 2010)

C. Sharp said:


> They made great wool socks also.


Gone a wee bit downhill in the last 20 years  a lot of mixed fibres and fabrics getting thinner), used to be my go to for underwear and socks.


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

Sadly, I am on my last three pair of old Wolsey socks.



Douglas Brisbane Gray said:


> Gone a wee bit downhill in the last 20 years  a lot of mixed fibres and fabrics getting thinner), used to be my go to for underwear and socks.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's one for CMDC


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice. Its interesting...for months I never found any GU Shop stuff in my thrifting. Then, recently, I've been finding it quite regularly but unfortunately nothing in my size.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

That is a beautiful salt-and-pepper donegal tweed. I had a suit made of that very fabric, tragically devoured by moths ages ago. My dream is to get another, made by Paul Winston, in fact I alost did it, until bad weather intervened this winter. I may yet.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)




----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

Talbott from my neck of the woods...


----------



## christphil (Feb 3, 2011)

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2865577560103449661lHcxrO

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2372951380103449661QDWSkD

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2547021340103449661KjEQFD

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2431984560103449661NEMWkm

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2884327960103449661lLvnDv

https://entertainment.webshots.com/photo/2497071350103449661rDyBWD


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)




----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

Troy Shirtmakers Guild for Cable Car Clothiers "London" model


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

The Purist, Natural Classic, 40% Polyester. From before the invention of the idea thst polyester was uncool.


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

CMDC said:


>


A two-bagger!


----------



## canuckstyle (Mar 17, 2011)

Who wants to be a wild man?"
Or do they call you Mr. Tall?"


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

No idea who these folks were. Comes from a great old Harris tweed sack I found Friday.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

That's an inhouse label for "B & G Silverman" of Center City in Philadelphia. The company was founded in 1908 by George (the "G" in the company name) Silverman's father. That's all I could find in a quick search.

Edit: Oh, the plot thickens. A bit more digging shows that the third generation of Silvermans, the sons of George, named Jerry and Mark, created Silverman's Menswear, Inc., in the mid-1970s. Silverman's Menswear launched American Eagle Outfitters in 1977 as a cheap version of Amercrombie & Fitch for the booming mall business.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Thought I'd resurrect this with two nice tie finds today...


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Here are some finds from recent months. Thought I'd bring the thread back...


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

That Harvard Coop tie is nice. Is that Gant


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Ummmm...this thread rocks! The first two below are my favorites.


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Reviewing the past few months of this thread, I saw Cards posted the shirt from The Oxford Shop. It's still alive in Nashville, and I'll be dropping in again this weekend.


----------



## Hardiw1 (May 17, 2011)

How have I missed this thread? I'll play along a little.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From a few ties I found today...


----------



## Maroon (Jan 5, 2012)




----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From a couple of sweaters thrifted last weekend...


----------



## LouB (Nov 8, 2010)

Have had these in the closet for a while. Sorry about variety of sizes, picture editing is not a skill of mine.


----------



## benjclark (Mar 14, 2012)

Recent find in Billings, MT. Original price tag of $6.50 still attached.


----------



## dexconstruct (May 14, 2012)




----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Made in France NOT China. :icon_smile_big: ..probably the only thing I own that wasn't made here.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

Came across this one the other day. Not sure when the last time there was a menswear shop in the Pentagon but the sport coat had an 80s vibe to it.


----------



## debra (Aug 11, 2014)

*B&G Silverman*



CMDC said:


> No idea who these folks were. Comes from a great old Harris tweed sack I found Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Reuben (Aug 28, 2013)

debra said:


> B&G Silverman was our family business. Founded in the early part of the 20th century by my grandfather, Isaac Silverman, B&G was named after his wife, Bessie and his oldest son, George. My father, Irv, was the 2nd son and joined the business after graduating from high school. The third son, Marvin, became a school teacher. When Irv asked his father what his hours would be, Isaac said (with his Yiddish accent): Irvin, you go to work when it's dark, you come home when it's dark"
> B&G started out as "Manufacturers of Men's and Young Men's Fine Clothing" but eventually opened to the public.
> B&G closed in the late 1980s.


Very cool Debra, thanks for sharing. I'm sure I speak for all of us when I say we'd love to hear more stories from your grandfather's business.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## Acme (Oct 5, 2011)

^Peter's of Chagrin Falls is still in business. I pass by there twice a year or so when I visit the in-laws. Chagrin Falls is also home to Cuffs. Both are nice stores.










Nice find on that Invertere, by the way.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Thank you for resurrecting this thread. It's great!


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)

Acme said:


> Nice find on that Invertere, by the way.


Thanks, it's one of my favorite pieces I own.


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

s


----------



## Youthful Repp-robate (Sep 26, 2011)

Some of those are tough to defend as "trad."


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Youthful Repp-robate said:


> Some of those are tough to defend as "trad."


I threw a few in because I thought they were cool labels. It seems like sometimes Trad is eye of the beholder.


----------



## ThePopinjay (Nov 12, 2013)




----------



## gamma68 (Mar 24, 2013)

Lastly, a vintage wood hanger I use for my bow ties: The Triton Inn; Lido Beach; Sarasota, Fla.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From today's WAYWT jacket...


----------



## Fenster (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful labels!


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

CMDC said:


> Came across this one the other day. Not sure when the last time there was a menswear shop in the Pentagon but the sport coat had an 80s vibe to it.


I saw a label like this at the Goodwill today. Should I have grabbed it?


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)

https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5906_zpsde72292b.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5907_zpsa999c26b.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5909_zpsb3c8d2f6.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5911_zpsa0e4cde3.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5915_zps083e8f77.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5914_zps578333e5.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5913_zpsaf115578.jpg.html


----------



## Nobleprofessor (Jul 18, 2014)

Monocle said:


> https://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5906_zpsde72292b.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5907_zpsa999c26b.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5909_zpsb3c8d2f6.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5911_zpsa0e4cde3.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5915_zps083e8f77.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5914_zps578333e5.jpg.htmlhttps://s1025.photobucket.com/user/monocle9/media/DSCN5913_zpsaf115578.jpg.html[/QtUOTE]
> 
> Im from Springfield, Missouri. I don't remember a clothing store called Barth's. Now I'm intrigued!


----------



## Monocle (Oct 24, 2012)




----------

